
Lisp Game Jam 2019: Results - tosh
https://itch.io/jam/lisp-game-jam-2019/results
======
reikonomusha
There’s a really interesting and active sub-community of Lisp game developers.
Baggers, Steve Losh, mfiano, borodust, dto, and 3b are but a few of the
recurring names. There’s even a start-up game company building a large non-
trivial game in Lisp [0]. A list of games written in Lisp is here [1]. Baggers
has a huge amount (>100 videos!) of youtube content on programming the full
graphics pipeline in Lisp [2] and he continues to post week to week.

If you have the impression that Lisp is only used by a bunch of academic
knuckleheads like myself, check these folks out!

[0] [https://defungames.com/](https://defungames.com/)

[1]
[https://github.com/lispgames/lispgames.github.io/wiki/Lisp-G...](https://github.com/lispgames/lispgames.github.io/wiki/Lisp-
Games)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers](https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers)

~~~
ilikehurdles
Is clojure welcome in these communities? It’s my first lisp, but after 3 years
of using it, it’s become quite dear to my heart. I’ve been learning about
roguelikes while diving into a pixi.js interop.

~~~
paines
>Must be written in any dialect of Lisp. This includes, but is not limited to
Common Lisp, Scheme, Emacs Lisp, and Clojure.

from [https://itch.io/jam/autumn-lisp-game-
jam-2018](https://itch.io/jam/autumn-lisp-game-jam-2018)

From the last 2-3 Jams, IMHO, you can see a tendency towards exo-lisps as many
entries were done with Fennel or some in Urn.

------
baruchthescribe
It's been a game changer for me observing the elegance and productivity of the
Fennel language ([https://fennel-lang.org/](https://fennel-lang.org/))
combined with Love2d (love2d.org) and LuaJIT. Thanks to Phil Hagelberg for his
documenting of his experiences
([http://technomancy.us](http://technomancy.us)) and his work on a decent
emacs mode for Fennel. Check out his previous winning entry, particularly the
code that drops you in a repl and lets you live change a running Love game
here: [https://technomancy.itch.io/exo-
encounter-667](https://technomancy.itch.io/exo-encounter-667)

~~~
fartcannon
As a guy who has primarily only used lisp to script AutoCAD, but has used Lua
for ML, is this language just for Lispers who need Lua libraries or is there
something implicitly better about it than just using, for example, Lua?

~~~
baruchthescribe
It's not implicitly better than using straight Lua, no. It just seems to hit
the sweet spot of Lisp, game library and interactive development for me.

